# fitting new seats



## greenstar (Apr 19, 2010)

i am thinking about fitting lighter , more race style seats in my car and 2 problems spring to mind ! firstly how do people get round the air bag wiring harness , if not connected does it put dash lights on ? secondly does the seat belt buckle come off the original seat easily , and if so where do people fix it so it can be used ?


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

i have just ordered some recaro rsg from gtrr.com in usa. you can get hks kansai rails for them which have eye bolts attached for harnesses and then you can use the child safety restraint in the rear to fix the other part of the harness. i am getting 4 point schroth harnesses! i also ordered 2 u turn harnesses from gtrr.com which plug in to the harness under the seat to stop any warning lights coming up. job done!!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

marcyt21 said:


> i have just ordered some recaro rsg from gtrr.com in usa. you can get hks kansai rails for them which have eye bolts attached for harnesses and then you can use the child safety restraint in the rear to fix the other part of the harness. i am getting 4 point schroth harnesses! i also ordered 2 u turn harnesses from gtrr.com which plug in to the harness under the seat to stop any warning lights coming up. job done!!



It seems that Domain Name For Sale - contact: [email protected] is a domain name for sale?


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Varsity said:


> It seems that Domain Name For Sale - contact: [email protected] is a domain name for sale?


Hi mate, he simply missed out the '-' should read gt-rr.com


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi Mods, where exactly is this thread coz I can't find it in the 35 section at all? Or as usual am I being a tad thick?


----------



## Goldfish (Jun 22, 2010)

Downforce Blog - Composites Design & Manufacturing

i'm putting these in, under 10 pound

posting picture after I get the rail


----------

